# Pasteurizing honey



## Hiwire

I have seen this topic touched on, but not enough to answer my specific question. I have a maker of Greek yogurt looking for local processed honey for their product. Their research has shown that the bacteria in raw honey will overtake the yogurt bacteria and ruin the process so it needs to be pasteurized. I am not happy about heating my honey but I get it. I do not have the ability to heat it quickly, as in "flash heating" but I do have a Maxant tank with a relatively new heater that tends to come up to temp fairly quickly. I am in the habit of raising it to 100 or 110 for several hours to bottle but not used to the higher temps needed to pasteurize it. It might take several hours just for the temp to reach 150. How long keeping it at 150? 160? accomplish killing off any bacteria? Is there anyone here that already does this?
Ray


----------



## RogerCrum

Sounds like the customer should specify the process since they have done the research. If a batch fails, you don't want it due to inadequate processing of the honey supplied. Keep two small sample of each batch to prove the quality.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Here is what the National Honey Board says about honey pasteurization temperature ...



> Recommended pasteurization treatments include flash pasteurization (170 °F for a few seconds) or heating at 145°F for 30 minutes.
> 
> http://www.honey.com/images/downloads/shelflife.pdf


----------

